# bow id



## lonbishop (Dec 24, 2007)

lonbishop said:


> i just got a martin prowler like to know what year it might be and has it got a plasic composit or aluminum handle info on it app.. thanks lon


 ps id like to know fps. drop off 50lb max looks nicely bilt expensive lookin to me it looks like a plastic composit but has a verry small nick and i think its bilitt alum. if it is wow this is a nice pece verry acc, can hit the center at 25 yards lot more acc,then my pse


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.martinarchery.com/bows2004/prow.htm

There might be older Prowlers, though. I'm not sure.

EDIT: Here's a '99 http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1999/pro.htm


----------



## lonbishop (Dec 24, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> http://www.martinarchery.com/bows2004/prow.htm
> 
> There might be older Prowlers, though. I'm not sure.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a '99 http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1999/pro.htm


thank you so mutch for your reply i realy realy appreicate the info . so cool it s the 99 mod. its just like mine thanks lon b. hartford il


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

lonbishop said:


> thank you so mutch for your reply i realy realy appreicate the info . so cool it s the 99 mod. its just like mine thanks lon b. hartford il


No problem. epsi:


----------

